# New puppy- questions



## gmauluka (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all, 

So my parents now own a pub and decided to get a pub dog. We decided on a V as one of the regulars has one and love their temperament. 

My mum and I are sharing responsibilities with him and it's our first time owning a dog.

He's 8 and half weeks old and yesterday was our first day getting him which was an experience... thought I was prepared for it but soon found out during the night I wasn't and felt like the guiltiest person ever hearing him cry. 

When we first brought him back we managed to get him to go for a wee in the garden in the afternoon. 

After then we had lots of play and cuddles but missed his signs for when he was about to go toilet and did a wee and cleared it up after. As we noticed him going for a number two we quickly picked him up and tried taking him downstairs to the garden to go again but he wouldn't go. We had put him in his crate a couple times during the day and was happy to be in it but only with the door open. Soon as it was locked he didn't like it so we let him out. When it came to going to bed we put him in it (willingly) but he cried for a good hour before he settled down. Through the night we took him outside at 2:30 and 4:30 to try go toilet but he wouldn't do anything. He looked pretty scared to be out in the dark. Sometime between 4:30 and 6:30 he ended up doing a poo in his crate and got it everywhere. We took him out and made sure he was clean. We've taken everything out and cleaned it all. Then took him out to try go toilet but wouldn't go.

We have play sessions then he falls asleep for a bit then take him outside to try go toilet. He only managed to go toilet once from 6:30am till midday outside. He then started to wee twice upstairs and both times went to try stop him and take him outside but he won't do anything outside. 

about 3:30pm we noticed him circling getting ready to go for a poo so we took him outside but again he didn't go. 

My friend then brought round a playpen which we made the size just so he could go toilet on a puppy pad outside of the crate. 

I then left him in the playpen and went into my room. 15 mins later I heard him at the door. Walked in to find he had jumped out the playpen and had pooed in 3 spots on the floor. 

Does anyone hav any recommendations on what we should do regarding not going toilet outside. I think he's a bit too overwhelmed as we have to keep him on a leash while he's outside as he hasnt had all his jabs and it's not fully puppy proof yet so neee to keep him close to us. 

Also does anyone have any recommendations with having the crate locked at night. Do we just have to let him see him through it. I know it's only day two and sorry for the long message, just want to make sure we go in the right direction with him. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

We used Potty bells for our puppy. Any time you take him out (which will most likely be every 1-2 hrs) you must ring the bells and say 'potty!!'. They begin to associate ringing the bells with going outside and doing their business. It is important that any time they ring the bells even if its by accident or they were playing with them that you take them outside. They need to make the association that ringing the bells means I go outside to toilet. They work great for us - no more guessing games, she tells us when she needs to go. 

Our vizsla sleeps with us at night but she does go into her crate during the day on occasion. You have to make it a happy place. Never scold them when they are in there or put them there as punishment. Start small during the day so he can associate it with a comfy/happy place to be...throw treats in, close the door while he eats them, open it again etc. Then work up to 5, 10, 20 minutes etc etc. 

Don't put too much pressure on him...expect that he will cry and will have accidents. Eventually though, you forget the last time you cleaned up pee or heard him whine in the crate.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

My puppy days are more than five years behind me so my memory isn't as fresh as some but I would make a few comments.

Firstly, search the forum. There are lots of posts about potty training and you can learn from what has already been said.

Secondly, I wouldn't use puppy pads. They will just confuse your dog. What you want him to learn is to go outside, you are sending confusing messages telling he can go inside. Dogs are pretty sensible about where they go. They will try and avoid areas they use, that is why your puppy left its playpen to go somewhere else. You know the expression - "don't crap in your own back yard"!

With a very young puppy, don't look for signs, just take it out very regularly. Pen off a safe dog free area it can go in, I suspect the lead is inhibiting it. Dogs (of any age) don't behave naturally when they are on a lead. Poos tend to be related to feeding times so you will soon get an idea when he is most likely to go.

We didn't use a bell but it sounds like a good idea. We did (and still) use the words 'wee' and 'poo' and gave lots of praise when they went, repeatedly using the appropriate word (the pubs customers are going to have a good laugh at your expense!) It's something that's even useful as adults as you can get them to go on demand if, for instance, you are setting off on a long car journey.

Most, but not all, Vizslas seem to learn to potty pretty quickly (within a few weeks) with only the occasional accident after that.

BTW, nobody is ever prepared for a Vizsla puppy! The first few months particularly can be hard work but so rewarding in the long run.


----------



## Syoung (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi,

We have had a WHV for 4 weeks and he has been easily trained all things considered - I am amazed, perhaps I am in for some bad teenage treats!?

On toilet training, for first few days we went to the garden hourly (and definitely after a nap and food!) - sometimes he would go but not always. Just continue to take him outside and have a wander and a play then if he goes, super praise and treats. We used the phase 'toilets' and I hadn't tested it until this weekend, I wanted him to go before we took the 30 minute ride to my mums and he went on my command 

Crate training took a little while, he sussed that we would shut him in their at night and he didn't really like it but we stuck it out for a short while and made sure in the day when he napped he napped in the crate. We have the back covered and its now his den and he takes himself off there about 9/9.30 every night and snores his head off! When we go to bed I drag the poor little guy from his bed (he looks at me with dread!) and we go outside for a toilet break and most nights (but still not all) he will go through until 6.45am. We don't use puppy pads, we put some paper in his crate in case of accidents but he normally wakes us up if he needs the loo, he doesn't like to pee in his bedroom! 

Listening to him cry first few nights was hard but stick it out - it does get better, I am 4 weeks in and not had a lie in yet but my boy is totally worth it


----------



## Duck (Feb 9, 2017)

Our puppy is now 10 weeks old. Our breeder had started him off well with potty training outdoors, so we just had to continue. The first three weeks have been tiring, but more learning to cope with his nipping. His name is Duck, but we are now calling him land Piraña 

We find the breed learn quickly, but it takes work on our part to be sure we are consistent.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Duck said:


> Our puppy is now 10 weeks old. Our breeder had started him off well with potty training outdoors, so we just had to continue. The first three weeks have been tiring, but more learning to cope with his nipping. His name is Duck, _*but we are now calling him land Piraña *_
> 
> We find the breed learn quickly, but it takes work on our part to be sure we are consistent.


haha, that was my Ruby's nickname at that age too


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 31, 2017)

I got my puppy about 6 weeks ago, as far as potty training goes, it is very easy, but it all depends on you. I would just take out my boy every 20 mins, annoying as it may seem it works the best. They pick up quickly were they need to go to the toilet. Keep this up for 2 weeks and they will pick it up in no time. Doggy Door works the best as they will start to go themselves after this..

I've never really embraced crate training, or creates in general. I work 8-9 hours a day and Kaiser is left alone in the house alone and he is very good and behaves great, and never goes toilet inside. He only plays up a little when i get home, but that's understandable.

Keepin them occupied and exercised is the key i think...


----------

